# Os 79 municípios sul-mato-grossenses



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Bom, depois de ter feito o thread Os 645 Municípios Paulistas tive a ideia de fazer este do estado-irmão Mato Grosso do Sul, segundo as estimativas do IBGE 2018.

*79ª Figueirão
3.044 habitantes









1 Campo Grande News https://www.campograndenews.com.br/...-de-ms-figueirao-completa-9-anos-neste-sabado
2 Portal da Prefeitura Municipal https://www.figueirao.ms.gov.br/?page_id=8016
3 Portal da Prefeitura Municipal https://www.figueirao.ms.gov.br/?page_id=8016
4 PC de Souza http://www.edicaoms.com.br/cidades/figueirao-comemora-seu-9-aniversario-neste-sabado

78ª Taquarussu
3.583 habitantes









1 Portal da Prefeitura Municipal http://www.taquarussu.ms.gov.br/novo_site/index.php?exibir=noticias&ID=128
2 Campo Grande News https://www.campograndenews.com.br/...dina-sao-grabriel-e-costa-rica-festam-32-anos
3 Blog https://eduardobrunharo.wordpress.com/2009/09/23/um-lugar-chamado-taquarussu/
4 Portal da Prefeitura Municipal http://taquarussu.ms.gov.br/site/20...a-integrar-o-novo-mapa-do-turismo-brasileiro/

77ª Novo Horizonte do Sul
3.947 habitantes









1 Portal Angélica https://www.portalangelica.com.br/n...-do-sul-tem-a-menor-taxa-de-crescimento-em-ms
2 Diocese de Naviraí https://diocesedenavirai.org.br/org...ossa-senhora-aparecida-novo-horizonte-do-sul/
3 ANTONIO B. DE SOUZA https://www.ferias.tur.br/fotos/4214/novo-horizonte-do-sul-ms.html
4 Dourados Agora https://www.douradosagora.com.br/cidades/cidade-dos-brasiguaios-ganha-autonomia-em-ms

76ª Jateí
4.034 habitantes









1 Divulgação Prefeitura http://g1.globo.com/mato-grosso-do-...uenos-representam-653-em-ms-segundo-ibge.html
2 Vicente A. Queiroz http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73320109
3 Portal da Prefeitura Municipal http://www.jatei.ms.gov.br/noticias-ler/cavalgada-ruralista-movimenta-jatei-e-regiao/75/
4 Sergio Falcetti http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56094145

75ª Rio Negro
4.819 habitantes









1 http://www.rionegro.ms.gov.br/pagina/historia
2 josé gfrancisco brune...https://mapio.net/pic/p-53029757/
3 sabino josé https://mapio.net/pic/p-53029757/
4 http://br.geoview.info/cachoeira_rio_do_peixe_na_regiao_da_cidade_de_rio_negro_ms,74373661p#s

74ª Alcinópolis
5.268 habitantes









1 Página no Facebook https://www.facebook.com/alcinopoliscom/photos/a.188327191294960/724949620966045/?type=1&theater
2 CoelhoMS https://mapio.net/pic/p-4254906/
3 MS Hoje http://mshoje.com/galeria/cidade/3-/
4 MS Hoje http://mshoje.com/galeria/cidade/3-/

73ª Rochedo
5.403 habitantes









1 Google Earth
2 http://saosebastiaoderochedo.blogspot.com/2013/01/paroquia-sao-sebastiao-martir-de.html
3 http://mshoje.com/galeria/cidade/68-rochedo/
4 https://www.campograndenews.com.br/...o-completa-64-anos-de-emancipacao-nesta-sexta

72ª Paraíso das Águas
5.455 habitantes









1 Laiani Vida http://www.ilovemsoficial.com/2012/10/paraiso-das-aguas-elege-primeiro.html
2 Altemiro Olinto Cristo http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35941516
3 Fernando da Mata http://g1.globo.com/mato-grosso-do-...ge-1-prefeito-apos-impasse-e-emancipacao.html
4 O Correio News https://www.ocorreionews.com.br/par...-recebera-quase-r-3-milhoes-de-investimentos/

71ª Corguinho
5.839 habitantes









1 https://www.achetudoeregiao.com.br/ms/corguinho.htm
2 josé francisco brune... https://mapio.net/pic/p-25717424/
3 https://projetoportalflorianopolis....de-do-projeto-portal-em-mszenda-corguinho-ms/
4 Blog http://ziguratsacidadedofuturo.blogspot.com/

70ª Douradina
5.889 habitantes









1 https://www.douradina.ms.gov.br/201...-programacao-do-38o-aniversario-do-municipio/
2 http://diocesededourados.org.br/paroquias.php
3 https://www.jornalcorreioms.com/2015/10/douradina-recebe-hoje-livro-que-aponta.html
4 Joel Donin https://mapio.net/a/14127674/?lang=it

69ª Caracol
6.049 habitantes









1 Humberto Pagliosa https://mapio.net/pic/p-18520803/
2 https://www.campograndenews.com.br/...-caracol-comemora-hoje-53-anos-de-emancipacao
3 https://www.ferias.tur.br/fotos/4143/caracol-ms.html
4 https://www.campograndenews.com.br/...-364-km-de-campo-grande-completa-51-anos-hoje

68ª Vicentina
6.067 habitantes









1 Google Maps
2 http://www.oblatosdecristo.com.br/n...ora Rainha dos Apostolos - Vicentina - MS.htm
3 Regi Franc http://www.panoramio.com/photo/108433938

67ª Selvíria
6.515 habitantes









1 https://www.campograndenews.com.br/...-desenvolvimento-no-emprego-e-renda-do-brasil
2 Sergio Falcetti http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56095132
3 Site de Selvíria http://www.selviriatem.com.br/crbst_78.html
4 Vanderlei Bissiato http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38533526

66ª Juti
6.638 habitantes









1 Prefeitura Municipal http://www.prefeituradejuti.com.br/historia-de-juti/
2 Paulo Yuji Takarada http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41002551
3 Wagner assumpção http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1372057

65ª Bandeirantes
6.829 habitantes









1 https://www.consolidesuamarca.com.br/registro-de-marcas-bandeirantes-ms
2 http://materiaisinstrucionaisufgd.blogspot.com/2015/10/ponto-turistico-em-bandeirantes-ms.html
3 https://bandeirantes.ms.gov.br/v2/2018/06/20/bandeirantes-celebra-seus-53-anos/
4 elton_lr http://br.geoview.info/cachoeira_bandeirantes_ms,11790936p

64ª Jaraguari
7.108 habitantes









1 http://www.ilovemsoficial.com/2012/12/aniversarios-dos-municipios-de-ms-no.html
2 Altemiro Olinto Cristo http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36017635
3 fabianocrp http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15972488

63ª Laguna Carapã
7.267 habitantes









1 http://lagunanews.com.br/noticias/laguna-carapa/parabens-laguna-carapa-por-seus-25-anos/17497.html
2 https://www.ferias.tur.br/fotos/4196/laguna-carapa-ms.html
3 MARCOS DOUGLAS https://www.ferias.tur.br/fotos/4196/laguna-carapa-ms.html
4 http://mshoje.com/galeria/cidade/50-/

62ª Inocência
7.625 habitantes









1 https://www.inocencia.ms.gov.br/por...A-TRANSPARÊNCIA-DO-MINISTÉRIO-PÚBLICO-FEDERAL
2 Vicente A. Queiroz https://www.ferias.tur.br/fotogr/16...senhorbomjesus-fotovicenteaqueiroz/inocencia/
3 I Love MS https://www.campograndenews.com.br/...nos-de-emancipacao-politica-nesta-terca-feira
4 Gal dos Anjos https://www.ferias.tur.br/fotos/4179/inocencia-ms.html

61ª Pedro Gomes
7.666 habitantes









1 JNPG http://jnpg.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Pedro-Gomes-MS-046.jpg
2 Vicente A. Queiroz http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37583605
3 MS Hoje http://mshoje.com/galeria/cidade/61-ped..
4 Campo Grande News https://www.campograndenews.com.br/...otor-defensor-publico-e-delegado-denuncia-oab

60ª Santa Rita do Pardo
7.801 habitantes









1 Celso Santos https://www.ferias.tur.br/fotos/4244/santa-rita-do-pardo-ms.html
2 https://www.facebook.com/paroquiasa...0580914758022/919644511518323/?type=1&theater
3 GSV
4 https://www.ferias.tur.br/fotos/4244/santa-rita-do-pardo-ms.html

59ª Bodoquena
7.817 habitantes









1 binhobod/ http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17802516
2 http://clementegermanomuller.blogspot.com/2012/08/passando-por-bodoquena-ms.html
3 André Bonacin/ http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56043872
4 Paulo Yuji Takarada/ http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51083488

58ª Antônio João
8.891 habitantes









1 GE
2 http://diocesededourados.org.br/paroquias.php
3 http://mshoje.com/galeria/cidade/8-/
4 Jhonys Dias https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antônio_João#/media/File:Estatua_Antonio_Joao_Ribeiro.JP

57ª Japorã
8.976 habitantes









1 https://www.campograndenews.com.br/...-e-japora-fazem-aniversario-nesta-terca-feira
2 https://www.ferias.tur.br/fotos/4187/japora-ms.html
3 Dieltones https://www.ferias.tur.br/fotos/4187/japora-ms.html
4 Dieltones https://www.ferias.tur.br/fotos/4187/japora-ms.html

56ª Anaurilândia
8.993 habitantes









Foto 1: Portal da Prefeitura Municipal de Anaurilândia http://www.anaurilandia.ms.gov.br/fotos
Foto 2: (Minha autoria)
Foto 3: Luiz Simões Moreira/ http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37860881

55ª Guia Lopes da Laguna
9.968 habitantes









1 https://www.campograndenews.com.br/...-heroi-da-retirada-da-laguna-completa-81-anos
2 Sergio Falcetti https://mapio.net/images-p/56095008.jpg
3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhzW8wJXzpI
4 Zig Koch http://naturezabrasileira.com.br/fo...entre_jardim_e_guia_lopes_da_laguna___ms.aspx

54ª Glória de Dourados
9.981 habitantes









1 Wilson Amaral http://www.mscidades.com.br/0,0,00,..._51_ANOS_NESTA_SEXTA_FEIRA_02_DE_MAIO__B_.htm
2 Paulo Yuji Takarada http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41008769
3 zenildo freire da silva http://www.panoramio.com/photo/65691136
4 itamauro1969 http://www.panoramio.com/photo/265461

53ª Angélica
10.620 habitantes









1 Assessoria https://www.progresso.com.br/cidade...emora-39-anos-de-emancipacao-politica/154058/
2 Vicente A. Queiroz https://mapio.net/a/14208592/?lang=en
3 Sergio Falcetti https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZngMwa4dWQ
4 https://angelica.ms.gov.br/v2/prefe...-de-madeira-sobre-o-rio-ivinhema-em-angelica/

52ª Sete Quedas
10.812 habitantes









1 https://www.consolidesuamarca.com.br/registro-de-marcas-sete-quedas-ms
2 https://diocesedenavirai.org.br/org...ossa-senhora-do-perpetuo-socorro-sete-quedas/
3 http://www.educadora91.com/2012/07/fotos-de-sete-quedas-ms.html
4 https://viagensbr.com.br/balneario-sete-quedas-ms

51ª Dois Irmãos do Buriti
11.239 habitantes









1 Karlão-Buriti News https://www.correiodoestado.com.br/...pleta-25-anos-de-historia-nesta-terca/165900/
2 Vicente A. Queiroz http://mshoje.com/galeria/cidade/31-/
3 GSV
4 https://www.ferias.tur.br/fotos/4161/dois-irmaos-do-buriti-ms.html

50ª Batayporã
11.305 habitantes









Foto 1: Portal da Prefeitura Municipal de Batayporã http://www.bataypora.ms.gov.br/fotos/cidade-de-bataypora/66
Foto 2: (Minha autoria)
Foto 3: Portal da Prefeitura Municipal de Batayporã http://www.bataypora.ms.gov.br/fotos/cidade-de-bataypora/66
Foto 4: (Minha autoria)

49ª Tacuru
11.427 habitantes









1 http://mshoje.com/galeria/cidade/75-tacuru/
2 https://diocesedenavirai.org.br/organizacao/paroquias/paroquia-sao-sebastiao-tacuru/
3 Reprodução/Tv Morena https://g1.globo.com/mato-grosso-do...ello-disputam-nova-eleicao-em-tacuru-ms.ghtml
4 http://www.ms.gov.br/ms-40-anos-tac...as-estruturantes-apos-situacao-de-emergencia/

48ª Brasilândia
11.891 habitantes









1 Perfil News https://www.perfilnews.com.br/notic...49-anos-de-brasilandia-tera-atracoes-musicais
2 (Minha autoria)
3 (Minha autoria)
4 rhyico/ http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28447800

47ª Aral Moreira
11.963 habitantes









1 http://www.aralmoreiranews.com.br/noticia/9202/aral-moreira-comemora-40-anos-nesta-sexta
2 http://diocesededourados.org.br/paroquias.php
3 http://mshoje.com/galeria/cidade/11-aral-moreira/
4 http://mshoje.com/galeria/cidade/11-aral-moreira/

46ª Eldorado
12.305 habitantes









1 http://www.revivendoeldorado.com/eldorado/index.php
2 Prefeitura Municipal http://www.eldoradoms.com.br/eldorado.php
3 e 4 Retirada do portal Geraldo Resende http://www.geraldoresende.com.br/municipios/eldorado

45ª Deodápolis
12.868 habitantes









1 Willie Moura https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_2gs0fTjik
2 Paulo Yuji Takarada http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15451730
3 Paulo Yuji Takarada http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15451638
4 Cimicidio http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43135751

44ª Camapuã
13.727 habitantes









1 Denilson Rodrigues http://denilsonfotografo.blogspot.com/2009/11/fotografia-aerea-de-camapua.html
2 Vicente A. Queiroz http://www.panoramio.com/photo/72838818
3 Leo Borile http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12399216
4 Carnelós http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1689035

43ª Paranhos
14.048 habitantes









1 https://www.correiodoestado.com.br/...e-erva-mate-paranhos-comemora-31-anos/341115/
2 https://diocesedenavirai.org.br/organizacao/paroquias/paroquia-sao-joao-batista-paranhos/
3 http://mshoje.com/galeria/cidade/60-paranhos/
4 http://mshoje.com/galeria/cidade/60-paranhos

42ª Nioaque
14.085 habitantes









1 http://mshoje.com/galeria/cidade/55-nioaque/
2 http://nioaquehistorias.blogspot.com/2016/04/a-igreja-de-santa-rita-de-cassia-em.html
3 http://www.nioaque.ms.gov.br/noticias.php?cdMateria=215
4 http://www.nioaque.ms.gov.br/cidade.php#prettyPhoto

41ª Coronel Sapucaia
15.152 habitantes









1 Postada no blog http://radialistapauloescobar.blogspot.com/2012/04/tj-ms-julga-improcedente-pedidos-de.html
2 Postada no blog http://radialistapauloescobar.blogspot.com/p/fotos.html
3 Postada no blog http://radialistapauloescobar.blogspot.com/p/fotos.html
4 Página no Facebook https://www.facebook.com/4875639412...0.1413941683./676855409029889/?type=3&theater

40ª Água Clara
15.257 habitantes









1 Sayuri Baez https://www.perfilnews.com.br/notic...-potencial-energetico-para-agua-clara-crescer
2 Vicente A. Queiroz https://www.ferias.tur.br/fotos/4103/agua-clara-ms.html
3 Angela http://www.correioregionalnews.com.br/noticia.php?id=5302
4 Carlos Henrique da S... https://mapio.net/pic/p-47726319/

39ª Iguatemi
15.977 habitantes









Todas as imagens Portal da Prefeitura Municipal de Iguatemi http://www.iguatemi.ms.gov.br/galeria.htm

38ª Porto Murtinho
17.078 habitantes









1 Postada por Jorge Roberto Loiola http://jrloiola.blogspot.com/2011/09/porto-murtinho-ms-cidade-apaixonante.html
2 Sergio Falcetti http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56095021
3 Sergio Falcetti http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56091044
4 Sergio Falcetti http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56093166

37ª Mundo Novo
18.256 habitantes









1 Fernando S. Gabriel http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20544391
2 Wagner assumpção http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3333245
3 Wagner assumpção http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39396314
4 Wagner assumpção http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26546037

36ª Sonora
18.828 habitantes









1 ivaldo silva http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24210765
2 emerson stanislaw http://br.geoview.infocidade_das_pedras_sonora_ms,46509305p/
3 Vicente A. Queiroz http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37583840
4 emerson stanislaw http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49287105

35ª Fátima do Sul
19.234 habitantes









1 Jefferson Duarte https://www.progresso.com.br/cidades/fatima-do-sul-celebra-50-anos-de-emancipacao/108951
2 Paulo Yuji Takarada http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15452004
3 Rivaldi http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11890696
4 Silvia Kill http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34232570

34ª Rio Verde de Mato Grosso
19.682 habitantes









1 e 2 Prefeitura Municipal http://www.rioverde.ms.gov.br
3 Sergio Falcetti http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56088947
4 Vicente A. Queiroz http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37583729

33ª Costa Rica
20.496 habitantes









1 Divulgação/Prefeitura Municipal https://www.correiodoestado.com.br/...ca-vira-oasis-da-crise-e-ate-paga-16o/293979/
2 Luciano Aguiar http://www.costaricaemfoco.com.br/noticia/1685-paroquia-santo-antonio-de-costa-rica-lanca-dvd.html
3 Paulo Francis https://www.campograndenews.com.br/...xemplo-de-que-o-brasil-tem-jeito-diz-prefeito
4 http://turismocostarica.ms.gov.br/pturisticos.php?id=2

32ª Itaquiraí
20.905 habitantes









1 Câmara Municipal de http://www.camaraitaquirai.ms.gov.br/cidade/comochegar
2 Vicente A. Queiroz http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73221231
3 Artemio Clides Karpinski http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74109661
4 Wagner assumpção http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16184494

31ª Nova Alvorada do Sul
21.300 habitantes









1 Retirada do portal Deputado Vander http://www.deputadovander.com.br/we...r-nova-alvorada-do-sul-lanca-pacote-de-obras/
2 Artemio Clides Karpinski http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74111554
3 e 4 (Minha autoria)

30ª Terenos
21.311 habitantes









1 https://camaraterenos.ms.gov.br/hinos/
2 http://clementegermanomuller.blogspot.com/2012/09/bodoquena-anastacio-e-terenos-ja-fazem.html
3 https://camaraterenos.ms.gov.br/hinos/
4 https://camaraterenos.ms.gov.br/hinos/

29ª Bonito
21.738 habitantes









1 http://www.ms.gov.br/anfitrioes-de-bonito-comemoram-investimentos-em-infraestrutura-da-cidade/
2 http://www.bonito.ms.gov.br/piraputangas-da-praca-de-liberdade-serao-revitalizadas
3 Forista Nunes https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1444549
4 Caio Vilela https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...,_MS.JPG/800px-Abismo_Anhumas,_Bonito,_MS.JPG

28ª Cassilândia
21.876 habitantes









1 EMais Urbanismo https://emais.com/loteamentos/cassilandia-ms/maisparque-cassilandia
2 Vicente A. Queiroz https://www.ferias.tur.br/fotogr/82979/igrejamatrizdesaojosefotovicenteaqueiroz/cassilandia/
3 http://www.aciccassilandia.com.br/galeriafotos/ga_id=1
4 http://www.aciccassilandia.com.br/galeriafotos/ga_id=

27ª Bataguassu
22.717 habitantes









1 https://www.cmbataguassu.ms.gov.br/...9T0dFPU9UYz1PVEE9T0RnPU9HWT1PVGc9T1dZPU9XRT0=
Foto 2: (Minha autoria)
Foto 3: marcioromanini http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14980310
Foto 4: (Minha autoria

26ª Ladário
22.968 habitantes









1 André Bonacin/ http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49408760
2 Vicente A. Queiroz/ http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37583399
3 Portal da Prefeitura Municipal de Ladário www.ladario.ms.gov.br
4 Navy of Brazil https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Base_Fluvial_de_Ladário.jpg

25ª Ivinhema
23.140 habitantes









1 http://www.ivinhema.ms.gov.br/index...os-aptos-a-receberem-recursos-federais-em-ms/
2 https://www.ivinoticias.com.br/noti...memoram-o-dia-do-padroeiro-sao-paulo-apostolo
3 Solos https://mapio.net/s/29279673/
4 Cimicidio https://mapio.net/images-p/41154908.jpg

24ª Itaporã
23.886 habitantes









1 Paulo Yuji Takaradahttp://www.panoramio.com/photo/44342094
2 kashiyama vkk http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99065260
3 Paulo Yuji Takarada http://www.ferias.tur.br/fotos/4182/itapora-ms.html

23ª Ribas do Rio Pardo
24.258 habitantes









1 jussimarcastro http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17974031
2 Vicente A. Queiroz http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37583723
3 Clovis Tolentino http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56340045
4 http://www.acrissul.com.br/noticias...do-de-indice-de-inflacao-do-agronegocio-de-ms

22ª Bela Vista
24.508 habitantes









1 Foto: Toninho Souza, postada por Roberto Boller/ http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9458561
2 ademar antonio merighi http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25225626
3 Ullmann http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12573392
4 Bela Vista MS http://www.belavistams.com.br/noticia.php?COD_NOTICIA=376

21ª Chapadão do Sul
24.559 habitantes









1 Portal da Prefeitura Municipal http://www.chapadaodosul.ms.gov.br/?pag=txt&id=30
2 Portal da Prefeitura Municipal http://www.chapadaodosul.ms.gov.br/?pag=txt&id=30
3 Portal da Prefeitura Municipal http://www.chapadaodosul.ms.gov.br/?pag=txt&id=30
4 Portal da Prefeitura Municipal http://www.chapadaodosul.ms.gov.br/?pag=txt&id=30

20ª Anastácio
25.128 habitantes









1 Ricardo Fernandes https://www.consolidesuamarca.com.br/registro-de-marcas-anastacio-ms
2,3 e 4 (Minha autoria)

19ª Aparecida do Taboado
25.431 habitantes









1 VIEIRA - Aparecida do Taboado - MS http://www.panoramio.com/photo/484950
2 Jair Teixeira http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15346767
3 Clovis Tolentino http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40238292
4 jacinto sorato http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4711307

18ª Jardim
25.967 habitantes









1 e 2 Bonito MS Turismo (sobre Jardim) http://bonitomsturismo.blogspot.com/2012/01/jardim-ms.html
3 Rafael Goes http://www.riodaprata.com.br/jardim-e-bonito
4 Ecoturismo em Bonito (Sobre Jardim) https://ecoturismoembonito.wordpres...na-registra-imagens-em-atrativos-de-jardimms/

17ª São Gabriel do Oeste
26.363 habitantes









1 Thiago P Castro http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4924660
2 Jefferson França http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7601379
3 Forista Fábio_SGO/ SSC
4 Sergio_Pessatto http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7317454

16ª Miranda
27.795 habitantes









1 Postada por Fábio Muniz/ mirandamspantanal.blogspot.com.br
2 Postada por Fábio Muniz/ mirandamspantanal.blogspot.com.br
3 Postada por Fábio Muniz/ mirandamspantanal.blogspot.com.br
4 Vicente A. Queiroz/ http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37583475

15ª Caarapó
29.743 habitantes









1 Caarapó News https://www.caaraponews.com.br/noticia/caarapo/21,25390,caarapo-completa-53-anos-nesta-terca-feira
2 Wagner Assumpção http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17971671
3 Caarapó - rua principal por Julio Coutinho2009, no Flickr
4 Sergio Falcetti http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56095071

14ª Coxim
33.516 habitantes









1 Portal da Prefeitura Municipal de Coxim http://www.coxim.ms.gov.br/dados-da-cidade.html
2 Vicente A. Queiroz http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37122624
3 Ubaldo Gomes http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43221061
4 Edson Walter Cavalari http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15084994

13ª Rio Brilhante
36.830 habitantes









1 Portal da Prefeitura Municipal de Rio Brilhante, em 2012
2 (Minha autoria)
3 (Minha autoria)
4 (Minha autoria)

12ª Amambai
38.958 habitantes









1 Portal da Prefeitura Municipal de Amambai www.amambai.ms.gov.br
2 Portal da Prefeitura Municipal de Amambai www.amambai.ms.gov.br
3 Secoke, Inc./ http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38928735
4 Alexssandro Loyola/ http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19023803

11ª Paranaíba
42.010 habitantes









1, 2, 3 e 4 Parada Dez www.paranaibams.com.br

10ª Maracaju
45.932 habitantes









1 Tudo MS http://www.tudodoms.com.br/noticia/geral/25,26780,maracaju-comemora-aniversario-hoje
2 Revista Globo Rural http://revistagloborural.globo.com/Revista/Common/0,,ERT339002-18283,00.html
3 Schwinn http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15723808
4 Vicente A. Queiroz http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37583417

9ª Aquidauana
47.784 habitantes









1 Mochileito Tur http://mochileiro.tur.br/aquidauana.htm
2, 3 e 4 (Minha autoria)

8ª Nova Andradina
53.517 habitantes









1 Luky Fari / http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35875863
2 SOS Rios do Brasil http://sosriosdobrasil.blogspot.com/2011/11/funasa-beneficiara-com-rede-de-agua-e.html
3 e 4 (Minha autoria)

7ª Naviraí
54.051 habitantes









1 Portal da Universidade Federal de Mato Grosso do Sul http://cpnv.sites.ufms.br/arquivo/222
2 Portal do MS http://www.portaldoms.com.br/artigo...a-49-anos-e-se-aproxima-dos-50-mil-habitantes
3 (Minha autoria)
4 (Minha autoria)

6ª Sidrolândia
56.081 habitantes









1 https://www.corpalincorporadora.com.br/sidrolandia-ms-14/
2 (Minha autoria)
3 (Minha autoria)
4 (Minha autoria)

5ª Ponta Porã
91.082 habitantes









1 http://www.megatimes.com.br/2018/01/ponta-pora-mato-grosso-do-sul.html
2 (Minha autoria)
3 (Minha autoria)
4 https://patachopress.wordpress.com/...o-paraguai-cidade-de-importados-e-importados/

4ª Corumbá
110.806 habitantes









1 otavio neto http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22978790
2 Paulo Yuji Takarada http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25335982
3 Portal da Prefeitura http://www.corumba.ms.gov.br/site/corumba/2/pontos-turisticos/8/
4 Meire Ruiz http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30718136

3ª Três Lagoas
119.465 habitantes









1 3 Lagoas http://www.3lagoas.com.br/turismo/ecoturismo/lagoa-maior
2, 3 e 4 (Minha autoria)

2ª Dourados
220.965 habitantes









1 Paulo Yuji Takarada http://www.panoramio.com/user/505354
2 (Minha autoria)
3 Franz Mendes, - Facebook
4 Paulo Yuji Takarada http://www.panoramio.com/user/505354

1ª Campo Grande
885.711 habitantes









1 Valdenir Rezende
2 http://www.ilovemsoficial.com/2012/10/avenida-afonso-pena-faz-parte-da.html
3 Campo Grande MS Turismo http://cgmsturismo.blogspot.com/2012_08_01_archive.html
4 Ari Lopes da Rosa http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6463220
*​


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

muita boa série!! Estado muito lindo!!


----------



## Fabio Soares (Aug 5, 2013)

muito bom!


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Mto boa a iniciativa, imagino o trabalho que deve ter dado montar, as fotos estão excelentes e todas seguindo o mesmo padrão, aliás as pequenas cidades sul-mato-grossenses seguem o mesmo padrão são bastante parecidas vistas do alto.


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Trabalhão danado... Belo resultado.


----------



## serranojr (Nov 14, 2010)

Uau, imagino o trabalho que teve... Parabéns... Lindo o vizinho MS.


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

SHOW! Obrigado por nos representar tão bem! Que trabalhao danado hein rs
Vc tem um ótimo senso de escolha, arrasani!
Vlw


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Dificil escrever aqui, toda hora vai mensagem grande e da erro.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Vamos lá. Grande trabalho amigo. O MS é um estado fantástico, progressista (na melhor acepção do termo), tem grande futuro.

Interessante como há mais ou menos uma homogeneidade na urbanização. 

:applause:


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Muito obrigado, galera.
Deu um pouquinho de trabalho, mas é gratificante.


----------



## FaB!O [..SgO..] (Feb 11, 2008)

Ótimo e trabalhoso thread!! 
Que loucura, quantas fotos... :applause:

Tem até foto minha! :banana:

O MS é um ótimo estado, em especial as cidades acima de 25k habitantes!!

Parabéns!! :applause:


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Saudades do meu estado!! Belo trabalho por retratar todas as cidades :applause:


----------



## Leandro Areco (Jun 13, 2008)

Magnífico trabalho amigo, meus parabéns pela dedicação e obrigado por representar nosso estado nessas belas fotos!
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## ulilopes (Nov 2, 2006)

Bom trabalho! 
Realmente é um estado-irmão do Estado de SP. As pequenas cidades do MS são bem parecidas com as pequenas cidades de SP.  
Algo que sempre me chamou a atenção no Estado de MS é que mesmo o estado estando na porção centro-sul do país que é bem povoada, o MS tem poucas cidades com mais de 100 mil habitantes. Apenas 04 cidades ultrapassam os 100 mil habitantes. 
Já o estado do Mato Grosso aparenta estar recebendo mais migrantes que o Mato Grosso do Sul.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Show de thread..Parabéns Lucas!!


----------



## Pioneiro (Dec 7, 2012)

Vc está de parabéns Lucas em ter paciência de fazer dois threads com todos os municípios de dois Estados. :applause:


----------



## MichaelMS (Jul 5, 2008)

Obrigado Lucas por montar um thread fantástico com todos os municípios do Estado Guaicuru, o trabalho empenhado foi materializado em tamanha beleza e organização, gratidão por nos representar tão bem. Apreciei cada imagem com gosto e carinho! 

MS tem se desenvolvido bastante nos últimos anos, atraindo novas indústrias, investimentos e diversificando sua economia, falta-nos ainda um bocado de infraestrutura e muitas coisas por fazer, mas se fosse definir MS em uma palavra, diria equilíbrio.












https://deskgram.net/p/1775808059990847870_7416827466


_"Enquanto este velho trem atravessa o pantanal
As estrelas do cruzeiro fazem um sinal
De que este é o melhor caminho
Pra quem é como eu, mais um fugitivo da guerra" (...)_ 

_Almir Sater - Trem do Pantanal_​


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Acredito que boa parte destes nem deveriam ser considerados municípios, em relação às despesas governamentais para manter a estrutural estatal local.

Boa seleção de fotos.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Ah, Lu, adoro teus threads...:heart:

Além do trabalho hercúleo (nababesco não cabe aqui, né?) dá gosto de ver teu cuidado ao escolher as fotos, didaticamente...

Muito obrigada por compartilhar com a gente!!

Bjks e :hug:


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Excelente thread. Não conhecia a maioria das cidades, MS é um estado que apesar de novo e pouco populoso é admirável. Valeu Lucas!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

^^ Obrigado Rekarte.


----------

